# how to turn a 1/4 hp motor into a disc sander



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

can use all the help i can get. have both rotations ( 2 motors) and would like to make a disc sander. HELP thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Here's a good blog for you wiser1934:

http://lumberjocks.com/drors01/blog/41702

http://woodgears.ca/sander/index.html

More ideas on wood gears.ca

Good luck now.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Youtube has a few examples…


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89085


----------

